# Ways to naturally brighten/lighten up hair color?



## eunicecheng (May 13, 2007)

My natural hair color is redish-brownish black (eww a weird description), is there any ways to brighten up the shade so it looks more redish/brownish? I've sensitive skin so dying is not my choice..

Thanks!


----------



## iio (May 13, 2007)

oops lol i thanked you...most natural I could think of would be henna coloring your hair which makes your hair more reddish though but if you go on the long hair community forums they talk about henna a lot and has links to different henna colors you can choose from.

oh yeah and you can use john frieda hair conditioner and shampoos for your hair because it does make your hair color stand out.  I remember having brown hair and I used his products and it made the brown much more rich.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 13, 2007)

John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze in Red! i love this, some people hate it but to me its the best, keeps my bottled red hair from fading and makes it shiny.
I keep it in all night rather then 3 minutes. hth.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

John Frieda Luminous Color Glaze!!! I have the one for Brunettes and it's really great - you use it after you shampoo/condition your hair and leave it in for a few minutes (3-5 at least) and then rinse. It adds lots of shine and brightens your color! Years (and years, lol) ago I used Henna once. The consistency (not sure if they've improved it since then) was disgusting - it was a thick paste. And it took forever to rinse the stuff out of my hair. I had to use tons of conditioner afterwards so that I could run a brush through my hair and after all that, no change in my hair color whatsoever!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 13, 2007)

I also love the John Frieda color glazes!  If you just want to lighten up a bit though try putting lemon juice in your hair and then sitting in the sun.  I used to do that every year at the beginning of summer to get that summery, beach look.


----------



## Dizzy (May 14, 2007)

Don't go the henna route.  I work in a salon and I've never seen an example of henna'd hair that comes out anything like the person intended it to.  And the problem with certain kinds/colors of henna is that you can't dye over it, bleaching it will make your hair break, or the henna will bleed through whatever you try to dye it.  

The absolute best natural way to lighten your hair is squeeze lemon juice into your hair, slap on some sunscreen, and go hang out in the sun.  It brightens your natural highlights, it doesn't involve any sort of chemicals or anything.  I've seen this come out so beautiful so many times.  

Good luck and let us know how it comes out!


----------



## triccc (May 14, 2007)

My mother used to lighten her roots by going out in the sun with lemon juice in her hair. (she has blonde hair)


----------

